# went to the zoo



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this is a distance shot close up next pic......


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

close up


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

those things get big...nice and thanks for sharing nike


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

please feel free to post these pics in this weeks Fish Of The Week


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bad-ass


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice size fish









they have a huge ass aquarium in Cabela's. they have all sorts of fish in there...i should take pics one day if i remember.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Is there any other fish in there?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> please feel free to post these pics in this weeks Fish Of The Week


 Arent contest pix supposed to be owned by the person who took the pix or should it not matter??

BTW: Thanks fro sharing Nike!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

bobme said:


> Is there any other fish in there?


 no he's all by himself







there might be others at lunch time thow


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > please feel free to post these pics in this weeks Fish Of The Week
> ...


 What contest?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great pics, NIKE








I wish I had room for such a big RTC: they are so cool


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

one of my fantasy tank setups involve a RTC, TSN, and a couple peacock bass in like a 700g tank. God that would be so awesome...









you could go out and buy them dirt-cheap oscars and perhaps half-grown pacus and watch em get gobbled


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

That thing is kick ass, i wish i could have one but ill have to stay with my channel cat until hes too big for my tank







then ill release him in my friends huge pond


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

That is pretty wicked.


----------

